# Home haunting and FX



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

I had a conversation the other day regarding FX and home haunters, Based on the lack of interest I recieve on my favorite home haunting forum regarding FX, I am under the impression that home haunters are not ready to make the leap into the next step in home haunting. which blows my mind due to the fact that homehaunters are the most dedicated haunters in the world! we do it for the love of the scare, not for profit. I cannot figure out why so many haunters are soooooooo afraid of stepping up the game and utilize the best scare in avaiable, In your face xtreme fx to compliment your haunts and complete the illusion!
Now the person I was having a conversation with believes that home haunter ARE READY for FX, I guess the question is Haunters, Whats it going to take to get you to step away from using cheap generic chinese masks, and commit to FX to better your Haunts?
come on people throw me some feedback on this.......


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

For me I don't like masks.
True they are convienent, just put it on and go.
No makeup to clean off and you don't have to take the time to apply the makeup.
But how many masks, just like the one you are wearing, are others wearing too.

I prefer to be origional and have something different from everyone else.
You can customize your makeup to your haunt and your own personality.
The variables with makeup are endless, unlike a mask.

I have seen your work and still am amazed by it, it looks so real.
I wish I could do it myself, thats why I ordered your new dvd.

But I'm wondering if people are intimaded by it all.
They see fx work, like yours, and think "I'll never be that good" and simply give up without trying.

Or there might be other reasons, like.
What makeup to buy, there are so many on the market, which one do I get.
The cost involved.
The time to apply it.
The technique involved in applying the makeup so it looks real.

These are some of the things I've heard from people in the haunt we put on here in my area.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

What do you mean by 'FX?, Im sure you cant mean 'FX' as the vernacular for Special Effects.....


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Well said Strange.. BB, what dont you get? the No 1 reason your average Mr. Joe Haunter doesnt go FX is $$. With my haunt for '07 the wife and I went into shock when we tallied up Pirates '07, and Pirates '08 will equally numb us, but then we're not the norm. The norm here cant afford a DMX Pro, 1000w+ Fogger, DLP projector, Skulltronics skellys or Elec chair. Dropping $150 for a 2"x3" metal box (DMXPro)? Just aint gonna happen. 

The norm here MAKE their props.. buying a can of UV paint or wiper motors for props is tough for some, thats why they wait till the week B4 the Great Night to buy their bluckys cheap. 

Dedicated, yes,! Inspired, yes! Able to spend $$ for big FX, mostly no. 

Think of the Field Of Dreams quote.. 

_If you make it cheap.. they will buy.._​


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

I really don't understand the context here, an 'Effect' (FX?) is just about anything, a fogger is an effect, a light is an effect, sound is an effect, UV paint is an effect, even a prop animated or not is an effect...... is there an elite category of effects here?, when is something just a prop and when does it become an 'FX'?

btw dont use DMX pro at $150 use open DMX at $60, the latter is VSA compatible


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanx for the feedback strange1, Its true FX can be scary, BUT we all started somewhere, Its funny that I just purchased the very first appliance that I ever wore. looking back I remember how very intimidated I was back at that purchase, BUT once I got into it.... there was never a turning back point. I started doing my own makeup after paying a "MAKEUP ARTIST" to do mine and knowing that if given the chance I could do better....... now down the road, I am out there speaking at shows and having seminars to take some of the sting out of it for homehaunters...... ITS NOT That HARD!


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

Three things hold most home haunter back from using advanced Fx - time, money and skill. We have one or two but rarely all three. I am two to three years away from focasing on makeup. 

My road map has been year 1 - static props (tombstones and yard budies), year 2 motorized props (FGC), year 3 pneumatics (homemade - washer machine valves and irigation pipes) year 4 facades and sets, year 5 pneumatic (store bought cylinders and selinoids), year 6 theam coodination(tie 7-8 years worth of stuff together), year 7 this year will be controllers (prop1 or things like that).

I would love to get away from the cheap masks I use on my props and myself, I just don't seem to have enough time do focus on more than one New thing each year.

(here comes the shameless request)

Bodybagging - you have a both at transworld right? If you were to send me an invite I propably could be talked into buying a couple hundred dollar of stuff from you and change my focus for this year. I'm just saying.....


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Wow amazing finally feedback, when I refer to FX Im referring to FX makeup moreso than anything else, because as a homehaunter for years, trust me I know all about building my props rather than buying them from a vendor. 

As a member on Halloweenforum for about 5 years now, I assumed that people knew I would be speaking about FX makeup, OOPs, forgive my assumptions........ 
On that note...... Thanx for all the feedback! I was a lil bummed by lack of feedback regarding anything of late regarding FX makeup.........


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

LOL UNK, how about once I recieve my booth info, I send you a evite and not hold you to buying anything that you dont need from us. 
SEE THIS IS THE FEEDBACK THAT I NEEDED. I just wanted to see where everyone stood regarding FX makeup and what was standing between homehaunters and Pro FX. AND for the record, trust me when I say that ALOT of PRO haunts need to step up with some Xtreme FX makeup as well.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CapnJack's comments were right on target based on my observations of current forum members. My advice to you BB is to learn to know your customers and build a marketing approach that meets them where they are. In some cases it will be just giving them ideas so when they are ready in terms of the development of their haunt, as well as being financially ready, they will return. Some people will never be interested in your product because they like the process of learning and developing new techniques on their own; that is what makes this hobby interesting to many people. 

If you are looking for feeback these would be my recommendations: 

Never assume anyone knows what you are selling. Clearly describe your products. 

Know your customer and the customers needs (this changes depending on who you are speaking to and more importantly, who you are "listening" to)

Don't use hard-sell tactics; it's a no-win proposition If the product is good and matches the customers needs it should sell itself and your customer will come back. Hard-sell them something they can't afford or aren't ready to use causes buyers remorse and you will lose them as a customer "and" any potential referrals they would have made.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

OK apparently a few of you have misread my intentions, This post wasnt attempting to sell myself or my products to anyone. It was merely a thread basing a question on whats it going to take to make people not afraid of FX makeup. as for selling , I am by NO MEANS a Hardsalesman, I post threads that show what I have going out , moreso for input than actual sales. when I have a great deal I post it a lil heavier..... But again this post had nothing to do with trying to sell...... just wanting to know why people are soooooooo afraid of FX makeup.
I think Im going to pull this thread before anyone else takes it the wrong way.....


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

ah so thats the topic.... not afraid of makeup, its just too much of a pain in the butt when trying to run a home haunt to get involved with something as fragile as makeup when a mask produces an adequate effect, doesn't need as much maintenance and can be cast aside when things go wrong and need fixing, produce makeup effects that are as robust as a mask and as easy to apply and remove as a mask and you are in business.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Phoenix, a foam appliance, once painted can be put on night after night in about 6 minutes, while true that a mask can be put on in bout 3 seconds, the effects that you can get from a Foam appliance can never ever be duplicated with a mask. I have Silicone masks that are hollywood style Fx BUt they still offer nowhere near the expression of a good Foam piece. a misconception with foam pieces are that they arent reusable, but we have a piece that has been used 16 times, to be honest its about to be framed up because thats amazing but still, you can get multiple use of off Foam Fx. another trick is to adhere a foam appliance to a stocking and you get all the benefits of a mask with the added benefits of a foam appliances.


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

BB, I wouldn't pull the thread.
I find it very informative as to how people look at the makeup issue.

Everyone has an opinion on the subject and that is what makes it great to hear what everyone thinks about it.

As I said, personally I don't want a mask, I prefer to fit makeup to reflect my own personality.
I can understand why some perfer a mask.
I can understand that some masks like Jason or others is what creeps people out.

I guess I'm just getting old, but a mask just doesn't scare me.
After being married for 38 years and raising two daughters, nothing scares me too much anymore.
But when I looked at the preview of your new dvd and then I get a little nervous.
http://twisteddementia.com/DarkSyde%...Commercial.wmv

You just can't do some great fx stuff like that with a mask.

Please don't take this wrong, everyone is different and that is way it should be.
If you like masks, then go for it.
I'm just one of those people that prefer makeup.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

BB, you needed to say MAKEUP, face appliances. FX, to apparently everyone here, is everything BUT makeup.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

BB pulling the thread now would stop the feedback you are looking for. Knowing more about your product and your specific question... what is it going to take to get home haunters to use face appliances instead of cheap masks?...my answer would simply be the "time" to apply them and assurances that they are durable enough to last for several seasons. 

Have you considered posting a how-to? You may have done this in the past, but there are many new members on the forum.


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

I would love to get into makeup Fx or what ever you want to call it. I am tired of the masks - I just haven't planned to do so yet. I know I will eventually get there. 

5 years ago most of us would have thought pneumatics or servo operated props were too hard to deal with - now they are well understood and lots of us use them. They got accepted because they are cool and people on board like this were willing to take time and explain them, share their work and eventually sell to us.

I hope BB keeps this post going and gives us some how to's to take the mystery and the perception that Fx / appliances or makeup is a divicult thing to do.

keep it up!


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

I run a home haunt as well as a haunted trail for a charity. I love the few FX things we use vs. a mask. My actors do like masks, because of the warmth and the ability to speak or yell. m,y problem is the short amount of time we have to get 40-50 people made up and dressed,cost, and the fact that I can not get volunteers to do just a white face let alone a FX set-up.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Ok Great, I apologize for the initial misunderstanding of my post, Now the thread is where I was looking to go, again My apologies....... As for a how to, I think I shall do some basic How tos.....Strange, thanx for the positive notes, Glad that you see what I am referring to when you see the commercial footage, again you just cant get that from a mask. 
RICK, when I was doing the Nautical nightmare, I learned really quick that it wasnt possible for me to do 40 makeup jobs in the timeframe available, what I did was start out with really basic stuff, irritated eyes, and after the first night had 10 girls doing everyones eyes, then we moved onto more advanced stuff as the season wore on..... by the end of the first season I really didnt have to do much makeup with the exception of the really advanced stuff.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

I just found this thread and I would like very much to learn about the steps from: the basic design, making the mask/appliance, coloring or adding "FX", and the application of, ... and the also how to care for and repair and storage for the off season, so it will last more than just a few seasons

To add to the other topics that were covered by many of us here regarding why many don't get into great "FX" props, ... another thing to consider for Haunt “FX” would be storage. 
I help the Sevier County Humane Society of Tennessee with their fund raiser BASH. I help design and build the decorations for the locale Civic Center, the main hall, stage (background for the band) the lobby, the food service areas, and even out side to draw the last minuet passerby’s attention, and now there is the questions "What will be different this year"? for me “How do I do all this stuff”?, and for my fiancé Where is all this stuff going to live/storage"?!!! LOL 
so when I make my props I have to think of how small can I fold, stack,
or pack together my stuff. EXAMPLE: I was looking at the haunted hearse made on a table and was looking at adding pins to the corner so it could be taken apart easily and stacked in a corner or in the attic and sticking all the exterior trim on with Velcro for easy removal and storage.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't care for makeup, for many reasons. 

My pleasure is from the act of prop building and setting the stage for lighting and mood. Yours is in makeup, maybe one day when I win the lottery I'll recruit you to help at the haunt we'll run for profit. ;-)


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Brad , keep your eyes out for a few how tos, in fact I just signed on to do a monthly how to article for a upcoming haunt related ezine when each issue is released ill be sure to post a link here...... as for making props that break down for easy storage...yeah, My pirate ship prop from this past season broke down into over 50 pieces, looking back, if I had to do it over again , I think perhpas I would have waterproofed the roof and used the ship as a storage shed for some of the other props.......

























As for heading over to the profit side of town, 2008 will be the opening of Michigans most premiere Haunted Attraction, with over 37+ acres of property and over 70,000 indoor sq foot worth of Haunted attractions....... BodyBag Entertainment presents......


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

Bodybagging, I live in toledo,Ohio. Where in Michigan will this haunt be?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

BB - My husband has used latex appliances that attached to his face with excellent results. But that was for our Halloween parties. On actual halloween night he simply can't spare even an extra 5 minutes to put on makeup rather than a mask. Another factor is the climate, the mask provides much needed warmth when a person is outside for a few hours.

Don't get discouraged. Sometimes it takes awhile for a new trend to take hold. Best wishes!


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

I have always wanted to try it...but like eveyone else is saying, I just never end up with enough time to do the make up. Last year I wasn't even dressed when the gates were opening, let alone done with any real make up :-( Had to throw my 2 yr old in a costume and didn't even have it finished on her before my parents wisked here away to TOT...was sad. We spend so much time with the set up, that we still never leave any time for ourselves. Next year I HOPE to have everything done the day before halloween...so I can relax on halloween day (I take two days before and the day after off work...some vacation huh?). I really hope to try the foam appliances..they look great. I think the prices may be worth it if they can be re-used, but don't honestly know much about it yet. So what holds me back currently:
1. Time to prep myself...and others.
2. Have a lot of quality masks, so it is hard to justify the money.
3. Did I say time yet?

Best of luck!


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

I am not a fan of masks simply because they don't look real enough for me. I had taken a special effects make-up course a while back, but it didn't have any focus on latex/foam applications. I decided to purchase a latex appliance for me and a foam face appliance for my husband 2 Halloweens ago. Being that we hadn't used one before, my husband's didn't go on in 6 minutes, but we did get it on and it looked great. Mine however... besides discovering that spirit gum makes my skin bubble like acid, the dang thing wouldn't stay on. So.. I must say that I will stick to scary make-up that doesn't involve spirit gum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Ya know, I'm glad you started this thread BodyBagging!
I used a full head mask last year, the one in my avatar. Excellent mask be Deathstudios. But it was friggin' hot! I could hardly see! I may just give a foam appliance a try this year!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

See I see pros and Cons of wearing a Mask within this thread, For me the fact that wearing a Mask is straight up unbearably hot, which makes it a CON, but for some of you the added warmth is a PRO, I would have NEVER GUESSED that in a million years.

Oct31man DEATHSTUDIOS and DARKSIDESTUDIOS are some of the BEST masks in the world.

Angeleye, Spirit gum is a OK adhesive, but if you want to get longwear time, I suggest using Prosaide adhesive and blending your edges with a mixture of Prosaide and Latex.....

Hacknslash, Lack of prep time can be countered by prepping in January, we got all year to get good at FX Makeup....... and as i said before, I prepaint all of my appliances for ease of application later.....as for being able to relax on halloween.... forget it! you know better!

Jackie, as for new trends taking abit to set in...... I know, I can honestly say that I was one of the first homehaunters that I know personally to step more onto the FXmakeup.... seeing the results that I do, im excited to see others get into it as well.

Rick, Darksyde Manor will be in Jonesville MI. would love to have you come out...... By the way My girl is from perrysburg.........

NOW to everyone that has responded with your comments...thanx alot, I really want to know your thoughts............ I see now that TIME, which is ALWAYS a huge factor is a HUGE factor with this..... The simplicity of wearing a Mask, and even things such as the added warmth of a mask... Good Stuff friends Thanx!!!!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank for heads up BB.

*"My pirate ship prop from this past season broke down into over 50 pieces, looking back, if I had to do it over again , I think perhpas I would have waterproofed the roof and used the ship as a storage shed for some of the other props......."*

That would have been great to tell the neibors that God told you to build an ARK...LOL


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

heres my 2cents.......I like messing with make-up and costumes......ask my neighbors, ive been know to walk the dog with a new make-up job done and full costume, yeh they know im odd.

On the big day though, many are trying to tweak their lights and such and deal with the quest's, and handle everything that goes into there display.
I see the freedom a mask gives in this sititution in the past, pull it off and deal with what I need to. I dont really like masks as they damper vision some, no wonder I was always pulling it off. I want to be in character at all times.
I like the idea of make-up for ur character on the big night! It doesn't hinder vision, and doesn't take that long to do for the most part, providing you know before hand as what u are going as. Plus it is far less costly than a high quality mask.
I do agree with a lot of the points mentioned. For me, this year we are consentraitng more on the character's apperance for our home haunt/display and also the the kids are going full fx make-up when the go out toting this year.
So for me.I say make-up....masks for me, and with all the running around, I say no more for me.

just my preference and opinion on the subject.


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

I love doing Halloween make up but the problem is that I’m not very good at it. I practice a lot but I can’t seem to get it right. What I need is a very, very basic how-to on make up techniques. A primer version of make up application is what I want but I haven’t been able to find anything that is a step-by-step, talk to me like I’m a six year old, make up video.

Masks don’t work well for us in this hot, humid climate. I much prefer the realism of make up, just wish I could do it better.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Scareshack, glad to see you are switching over to FX makeup, Mrs. Leatherface, This is the honest as can be truth, I know where you are coming from on that, but the best advice in the world that anyone ever gave me when I was doing FX was PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE.
I look back at the stuff I did years ago...(myGREYstage) man it was Bad, BUT I thought it looked GREAT, I was sooooo proud, but soon with lots of practice, I was getting better, Atalie says to me EVERY TIME, after I do a makeup, she tells me that I get better and better..... Its nice to get a compliment from someone so close to the action. Are you trying to do greasepaint, water paint makeup jobs?


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, this year I’m trying to do a zombie face. I’m using the cream make up that comes in a tube (I don’t think it’s grease paint as it dries on the skin and doesn’t come off when touched), the crayon-looking pencils, liquid latex and a cylinder type make up. The cylinder has black, red, yellow and green in it. It’s a cross between a powder and a cream and I find it very easy to use and apply and I like that you can mix the colors to get different effects. Last year I did a split lip and bloody, bruised face with it and it looked great. This is, by far, the best make up product I have.

Anyway, first I put the liquid latex on three areas of my face. Then I applied what I thought was a light coat of white cream make up. My best critic, Mr. L, said it looked too ghostly white. So I mixed black and white to get a grayish color but it still didn’t look right. I need advice, if anyone has some, to get an undead color for the base. I did black shading under and around the eyes. Then I peeled off parts of the latex to get a hanging skin effect. I played around with colors to get a moldy, dead skin look and that came out ok by using green, yellow and black. This was my first practice of a zombie face and it needs a lot of perfecting (in other words, more practice)!

Sorry, don’t mean to take up this thread with my make up woes but any advice would be greatly appreciated as I am determined to have a zombie face this year!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Alot of times People do exactly as you mentioned and come out with a VERY WHITE FACE, unless you are going for a Marshmellow look then youve missed your mark.
when using a creme Makeup for base, especially white, I have found that if you mix in moisterizing cream it will help thin out the brightness and also ease in the application. It will actually create a very pale flesh, somewhat transparent lack of color if you will........ As for Zombies, alot of people go with blue and grey tones, I personally stick with the flesh tones to give my zombie a fresher look, but with all of the trauma areas in Bruising tones.....


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I've been interested in FX makeup since I was in high school (45 now). When my guidance counsellor asked what I wanted to be when I grew up she didn't even know what a special effects makeup artist was let alone where to point me to achieve this goal. Back then the availablity of makeup was limited. As the years go on, better and more affordable makeup becomes available. Now what is needed is the how to's. I have purchased your video and am waiting on pins and needles to receive it. The other problem which has been pointed out is time. As a home haunter, I set up the day of. It's not a lot but it does take the entire day. Most years, by the time the kids get home from school, I'm still trying to get the last details finished. Then it's homework, dinner (I don't have time to eat), get the kids ready for TOT, then it's my turn. Most times I'm still getting dressed and throwing on enough makeup to get by when the TOTs start showing up. We need makeup techniques that are quick and easy as well as effective. I've never liked masks, my kids don't like masks, they're ok for props but too uncomfortable to wear and the kids nowadays just aren't scared by them.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Maleficent, Its funny because while in Highschool, I was taking College credit Commercial art classes, and basically my professor told me to quit drawing monsters because youll never make any money with that CRAP! Fast forward a few decades and he was right, Im not really making any money with that crap BUT, I have sold my FX props, Costumes, and How-tos all around the globe...... One day I think perhaps I shall make a lil money at this, and will be able to go back and say na na na na .
You say you set up the day of halloween, why not set up a bit sooner, first off the kids will talk about it at school, thus driving up your attendance, plus you get to have more time for yourself the big day.
I set up every year on October 1st, the big expensive body props come in at night, no since in tempting the devil, that gives a full month to get the buzz going about our place. we put thru somewhere in the numbers of 4500 in a 3 day period last halloween. Thanx for your Purchase of the DVD , Im sure it will enhance your Haunt and bring it to another level!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

And as Im sure you all know by now, I will be doing Bi-Monthly How tos in Scareshacks new HomeHaunters EZINE! http://www.homehauntnews.com be sure to check back in every other month for a new FX trick made simple and easy by the Gang at BodyBag Entertainment, not to mention read all the other GREAT STUFFF as well...........


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i say make up. i usually have around 15 to 20 kids helping with the haunt-every year i have at least a couple of new kids bent on masks. 20 minutes into the night the masks are discarded. to hot, don't fit right, can't breathe, can't see, uncomfotable. the next year they haunt, it is make up for them hands down. i don't have a lot of time so it is not real complecated jobs i do. i have about a dozen fx books that i bought used, and they have pretty cool projects that are not complicated. when the kids get older, maybe i can find a few of them to help and we can graduate up. i really enjoy doing the kids up.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Hallorenscene that is my number on complaint about masks, I mean how many timeas have you paid to go to a haunted house and you turn a corner only to find a actor with his mask up over his head, sweat beading down his entire face, as he says oops and scurrys off into the darkness, pulls down his mask and gives you his bestest boo.. sorry sparkles thanx for the effort but you blew the illusion the second you were saw with your mask on top of your head......... I glad to hear that you are working with the kids with Makeup.........


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spooky world a few years ago in minn. and we paid money for this. we haven't been back. if you do it right they will be back. if you don't, this is a field where there is plenty of compitition. now a little different dirrection. for my grandsons last birthday [11 years] we had a goosebumps party. we got a simple recipe off of ebay to make face paint. we made copies so each group had a recipe. we put the ingredients on a table and raided my fx box. we put teeth, wax, werewolf hair, eyeballs, scars, teeth bites, ect. , on the table. we wrote down 4 names, frankie, vampire, wolfie, and zombie. then the kids got into groups and drew a character . whoever they drew they had to make one of the kids in their group up as. there were about four kids in a group. the kids had a blast, we gave a prize for the scariest job. we let the kids vote. and they seem to all vote for their own so they all ended up with a prize. after discarding the teeth, hair and such, we found the best way to clean up the face makeup was to let the kids run to the lake close by and jump in. we had other games as well, mad scientists lab [that was me], build a scarecrow, disect a scarecrow, and such. the party was a blast.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

WOW really creepy halloreenscene, I am in the Planning stages of offering Haunted BDAY parties at our Haunted attraction, figuring a few hours of blacklight haunt puttputt, multiple trips thru the haunt, some zombie driver hearse delievered themed pizza, and a quicky makeup sesson, would keep the attraction open a few days a week offseason. VERY GOOD KEEP THOSE KIDS active!!!!!


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

bodybagging said:


> I am in the Planning stages of offering Haunted BDAY parties at our Haunted attraction, figuring a few hours of blacklight haunt puttputt, multiple trips thru the haunt, some zombie driver hearse delievered themed pizza, and a quicky makeup sesson, would keep the attraction open a few days a week offseason.


wow, Now I want to have my b-day party at ur haunt then. Now thats a awesome idea for a b-day party!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bb, that sounds like an awesome plan. i bet it will go over big. from what i have observed, the kids are more willing to jump in and try stuff. my daughter and i have thought about going in together and doing bd parties. but our hours, her days and me nights, just don't work. and it would take two to do it. if we did, at this time we would offer a choice of a pirates, swim, scooby doo mystery, military, western, goosebump party. maybe in the future. good luck with yours.


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Before reality set in, my dream job was going to be working in Special Effects makeup....the gory stuff. But back when I wanted to do it, there were no opportunities in Florida and I couldn't afford to live on my own in L.A.

Now, with the advent of the internet and with all the info out there, I would LOVE to attempt to do this. I bought some of the necessary stuff last year (spirit gum; remover, liquid latex, etc) and plan to experiment on myself as no one else in my family will sit still long enough.


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, and something I forgot to mention.....especially for Mrs. Leatherface and her zombie makeup attempt.....I have used red lipliner under my eyes and the bloodshot effect it provides is great. Makes me look like I've spent hours crying or (if I go a little heavier and add some gray and other colors) like I've been trying to scratch my eyes out. Either way, it's great for Halloween


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Heya shadow, great tip on the eyeliner, we carry it out a little further and add in a lil dead purple to create this look.








On that note, I should point out that It is not recommended to put anything with RED DYE RED TINT RED COLORING near your eyes...........I have done it on hundreds of makeup job withs many actresses, BUT...................


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

bodybagging said:


> Heya shadow, great tip on the eyeliner, we carry it out a little further and add in a lil dead purple to create this look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is beautiful!......the make up that is!


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the make up tips, all! I’ll give them a try at my next zombie practice session.


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

You gotta remember that LOTS of us don't use real people in our displays and haunts. We have great masks for our props (and people) and have fun making the most out of those. Halloween makeup (and effects) are not an untapped market.

Sounds like you were/are expecting some blow-out sensation concerning effects makeup for people - that people have been _dying _for _anything _to take the place of a mask, but such mediums have been around for a long, long time. If people _want _to make their live characters more scary/realistic they can take the time to learn to better apply makeup and effects almost anywhere.

I'd say people buy and apply that which they feel is _necessary_. If they are satisfied with masks or satisfied with their current "level" of makeup effect, they're not necessarily too afraid to, as you say, "step up their game and step away from chinese masks and commit to effects makeup". They're good with what they already have.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Tommyhawk, the majority of the people that I have spoken to over the years, state that the reasons that they dont do FX makeup are, 1. Fear of the unknown, Thus the afraid comment, 2. No time for makeup, 3. Not knowing how to do it, and 4. Masks work just fine.

As for what I was expecting on this post was just more input, Am I trying to TAP INTO A UNTAPPED MARKET? No I dont think so, do I think that FX MAKEUP will take a otherwise ordinary Haunted house, whether it be a home Haunt or a pro haunt to another level of professionalism ..... YES.... Do I support FX Makeup YES! Do I think that everyone should throw away their masks and use makeup No. Masks have their place in Haunts, I just feel that if you are going to be in someones face for more than a split second you should put more effort into your character, If people spent a 1/10th of the time working on their character as they do creating their 34th tombstone, Im willing to bet they would NEVER WEAR a MASK again!

Im not sure if I misread your intent with this reply but to me it sounds snide and directed in a negative manner towards me. Right from the start this thread took a negative turn, and took awhile to get back on track. now that its back on track, here is a reply directed at MY INTENT of the thread. 

Now I have addressed every single reply, whether it be positive or negative in the best way positive, and if anyone else feels the need to question my intent of the post please IM me and lets keep this post on track.


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Good point about the red dye. I forgot to add that the liner goes underneath, like in the picture above. I don't use the lip liner like I would true eyeliner. And remember that some of the dyes do stain.

Thanks for the tip for the purple! I have been needing another color and now I have one.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

I like others tend not to go the FX makeup route due to time constraints. I have muddled around with it in the past with some decent results, but doing my own haunt now, I just don't have the time to muck around with makeup. Besides, if I want to take a break the mask is very easy to pull off and go grab a drink. 

Besides, I keep my lighting pretty dim and creepy so people aren't likely to notice the subtleties of the make-up job I'm afraid. Then again, the neighbors were pretty overhwelmed taking in this new madness so maybe next year, now that they're expecting a haunt they'll spend a bit more time noticing the finer points. If so, then maybe down the road if the haunt gets more involved and I can recruit a helper or 3, I might think about going with prosthetics and such as I do like the way they move with you. You certainly lose that lifelike movement and expressiveness with masks.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanx Mike C, Thats one of my biggest Biggest complaints about the internet is that Its really hard to get a point across that doesnt become miscontrued by someone. Someone contacted me and asked me what was Tommys problem with me, and I ahvent a clue who he is, so when i read his post it was already imprinted that he had a problem with my thread.
Thanx for clearing it up I just wanna get along with everybody!!!!!!!
Shadow, youll love adding in the deadpurple..... It adds diminsion to the red and brings it out!
wanderer, congrats on the new haunt and recruit a couple of the neighbors to help you out!!!!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah, it's the lack of intonation that gets you every time. 

I've gotten really good at remembering to add little things like "(<-- sarcasm)" or "ha ha ha" to this in hopes of giving some indication of my tone and mindset.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

yep wanderrob, little things like that help out a lot.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

man,,alot of hostility towards Bodybagging.....why?????? for me,,i love masks and costumes, but in swampy south Florida I sweat like a pig halloween nite . Your products look great tho,,keep up the good work and i hope you sell tons this year. ( also i agree w/ you about DeathStudios,, good stuff)


----------

